# Walleye Madness - Mosquito Lake 4/27 - Entry Deadline 4/21!



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

*Reminder: Walleye Madness Tournaments - 4/27 Mosquito Lake
Entry Deadline - 4/21. All entries must be received by 4/21!*
*
40 Boat Field Limit - Boat Numbers Assigned In Order Received*

*Don't Miss Out - Register Now!*

*Complete info, rules, entry forms and more are at:
www.walleyemadness.net
*
*While you're there, check out all the pages to learn more about WMT,our Sponsors, NTC Qualifying Opportunities, News & Media coverage, past Results, see Photos & Videos of past WMT events and check out our just announced special event the WMT/WT6 Fall Trifecta!*


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

*April 27th  Walleye Madness Mosquito  Entry Deadline: April 21st! 

*
*Entry & Field Limit Alert:
*
The Walleye Madness Mosquito tourney is more than half full. For 2014, its a 40 boat field limit. *If the tournament reaches 40 boats prior to the 4/21 entry deadline, the field will lock and no further entries will be accepted. *(Note: The same policy will apply to the June 28 Geneva Tournament.)


Last years Mosquito tourney had 38 teams. The majority of entries were received during the 2 weeks prior to the entry deadline. *Theres a good chance that the Mosquito tourney will hit 40 boats before the 4/21 entry deadline. Dont miss out! Get your entries in now:
*

*Entry forms are at www.walleyemadness.net on the Registration page or you can enter by phone with a credit card by calling Buckeye Sports Center at (330) 929-3366.
*
*Attention WT6/TWF/NTC Anglers:
*
The Mosquito event has a WMT NTC side pot that is open to *ALL *active TWF members. Only 10 teams minimum are required. (Note: The WMT staff comprises 7 teams and they are all in!) *This is your chance to win a PAID entry and bonuses to the NTC*. Last season, three teams won PAID entries and bonuses to the 2014 NTC. *All Walleye Madness NTC info is at www.walleyemadness.net on the WT6/TWF/NTC page.* (The Geneva tournament will also include a WMT NTC side pot.)


*Questions: Email [email protected] or call Greg Bentz  WMT Director at 440-390-8054 or Adam Momirov  WT6 President at 330-904-6446.


Looking forward to seeing all of you at the Mosquito tourney on April 27th!


Sincerely,


Walleye Madness Tournaments*


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

All entries must be received by Monday 4/21.

Entry forms and registration info is at www.walleyemadness.net

To enter by credit card call Buckeye Sports Center at (330) 929-3366

Questions: Email [email protected] or call Greg Bentz  WMT Director at 440-390-8054 or Adam Momirov  WT6 President at 330-904-6446.


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

*The Walleye Madness Tournaments 4/27 Mosquito Lake event is officially full and is now closed for entries. 
*
The 40 boat field limit was met or exceeded today, 4/18/14. Any remaining mailed entries postmarked 4/18 or prior will be accepted. No further credit card or mailed entries after 4/18 will be accepted.

*The WMT NTC Side Pot that is open to ALL TWF members has exceeded the 10 entry minimum.* 

NTC side pot entries are still open until midnight on 4/21. Details are on the WT6/TWF/NTC page on our website.

*Thank you to all who entered. An official roster will be posted prior to the tournament date at www.walleyemadness.net
*
*Note:* For those interested in the June 28th Lake Erie/Geneva event. Weve been receiving a steady stream of entries for this tourney since March. Odds are that it will fill up well in advance. Get your entries in as soon as possible.

*Thanks to all for your interest in Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) *

*www.walleyemadness.net
*


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

The roster for the Walleye Madness Tournaments 4/27 Mosquito Lake event is posted on the Schedule page at www.walleyemadness.net.


----------

